# Outback Washed And Waxed



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thought it was about time I cleaned up the Sydney. Everyone at the San Marcos Rally was teasing me about my roof and how dirty it was.









Well, not any more.







The DW and I spent about 4 hours washing and waxing the 31RQS today. Roof still isn't shiny and spotless but most of the dust (dirt) has been removed. My 11-foot Little Giant knockoff ladder purchased at Home Depot ($59 at Christmas) came in very handy at the car wash and at the storage lot. I'm glad that ladder fits in the Sydney's rear "garage." (It'll nice to be able to brush branches and leaves off the slide while camping and not worry about falling off the top step of the stepladder).

Handrubbed the entire 31+ feet with Protect-All. A little goes a long way! And, Man, does she shine and look good!









But, that's a lot of work for a Sunday afternoon. Glad it doesn't have to be done every week.









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good work Mark









Time for a cold one or six!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I know it was a lot of work!!! Congrats! We washed and waxed outs about a month ago...it now recovered with pollen, leaves and those lil squiggly things from trees. We plan to wait for another week and rewash it and wax it if the waxing is needed.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

A huge "BZ" Mark... Reminded me that I needed to get the Roo out of storage a day or so early for the same thing. Don't want the folks at the Easter Rally making fun of a dirty toy hauler. Not as much camper but still a long endeavor.

Sounds like it's time to sit back, grab a cold one and enjoy the view of your shiney Outback.

Happy polishing
Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

That is a lot of work. I would love to find the time to shine up our little home before the Easter rally, but we will just have to see. The DH just bought a hand buffer and that might make things go a little quicker for us. Good job Mark.

Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The DH just bought a hand buffer and that might make things go a little quicker for us.


I've got two of those.....they're called left hand and right hand.









Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

i did the same thing to day. Except I only got 1/2 done







I have not cleaned the roof yet. How do i do it and is it needed?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We try & wash the OB everyother trip but we still have to wax it. I keep putting it off........ it is hard enough just to wash it.







Good for you!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

RizFam said:


> We try & wash the OB everyother trip but we still have to wax it. I keep putting it off........ it is hard enough just to wash it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i thought. Try the protect all. Its great and easy.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yep-did the roof today and Friday is wash and hand wax day--boy I ain't looking forward to the wax on wax off


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm needing to do this too.... What did you use to wash the roof?

Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I cheated on the roof, I guess. Took the trailer to the only car wash in town that is big enough to handle trailers and used the foam brush with that "pink stuff" soap that emanates from the brush. Stood on my ladder and brushed the top. Almost ran out of quarters so didn't get to do as good a job as I would have liked, but it does look a lot nicer.

While I'm up on the ladder with my sponge trying to clean up some runoff, the owner drives up and says they don't really allow "bucket washing" at the car wash. I had my collapsible bucket from CW there on the ground to clean out my sponge. I explained that I had already used up $10 worth of quarters and wasn't really "bucket washing" the truck. She seemd to understand and said I could continue. Didn't want to press my luck by waxing it there, too, so dried it off with my sponge, and went back to the storage lot to do the waxing.

That Protect All stuff is really easy to use. Just wipe on, wipe off. Sure makes your arms tired, though. Plus, moving the ladder every three or four feet.

I can feel every muscle in my arms and legs today!

Ain't getting old grand?









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Mark,
I'm very impressed at your hard work this past weekend. Didn't know you had it in you!







I'll bet the Outback will be blinding folks with its sheen on your next trip!


----------

